# Training Splits: Which one is best?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Split system of training in general has been around almost as long as bodybuilding itself. None the less, most beginners train, or at least are taught to train on a full body routine three times a week, usually M-W-F. This may be OK for learning the exercises and developing an initial foundation, but it [...]

*Read More...*


----------

